# Need help with deactivation of LR 6.7 (Standalone version)



## Erased (Mar 23, 2018)

I just recently purchased a new laptop (mainly for mobile editing while out shooting, I only edit on the job for friends and family) but i'm not sure how to go about deactivating my license on my laptop. I already have it installed on my main rig and current laptop but I need to deactivate it on my current laptop(I think anyway) to be able to install it on my new laptop. I can't find anything in the help menu like what adobe suggests online. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi Erased, you just need to go to Help menu > Sign Out.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 23, 2018)

Alternately, you can simply install and sign in to  LR6.14 on the new laptop.  (a 3rd install).  Adobe will sign you out of both the old laptop and the desktop.   When you next start the app on the desktop, you will be prompted to sign in there.


----------

